# Cuboid jumping to power mode



## Va-poor (4/2/16)

I've had the cuboid for a week or two now and for the most part it has been perfect. 

On random occasions it will go from SS mode to power mode for no reason. Even with the same coil, the resistance of which is locked in. Once it does that putting it into SS TC and firing sends it straight back to power mode.

The build is dual 2.4mm 8 wrap 24awg.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 



Sent from my HS-U980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayzer (4/2/16)

Do you have another TC capable mod? Or do you have another atty with a SS build, preferably from a different spool? 

My first instinct is that your SS wire is dud and not consistent with the curve the mod is anticipating, but you need to experiment with a few scenarios first. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (4/2/16)

A buddy of mine has the same issue with both the cuboid and evic vtc mini. We tried different builds and after a while it does the same thing continuosly. Only solution was to remove batteries for a few seconds. Until now he has to keep his eye on the screen to make sure its in temperature control mode. Hope we can find a solution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

This is bad news @Keyaam 

I was looking forward to experimenting with SS in temp mode on my VTC mini at some point


----------



## Kayzer (4/2/16)

Keyaam said:


> A buddy of mine has the same issue with both the cuboid and evic vtc mini. We tried different builds and after a while it does the same thing continuosly. Only solution was to remove batteries for a few seconds. Until now he has to keep his eye on the screen to make sure its in temperature control mode. Hope we can find a solution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have the same problem with stock SS coils?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/16)

My VTC Mini did that with my Bellus a few days ago, I unscrewed the atty at left it for a few minutes, put it back on and it hasn't done it again since. It only happened that one time and it was a build that I had been using in SS temp mode for a few weeks already.


----------



## Va-poor (4/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> Do you have another TC capable mod? Or do you have another atty with a SS build, preferably from a different spool?
> 
> My first instinct is that your SS wire is dud and not consistent with the curve the mod is anticipating, but you need to experiment with a few scenarios first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I only have the cuboid for TC. I do have three friends with cuboids and they all seem to have this problem. 
We are all using UD SS316L though. 
I've also tried many different builds. Most seem fine for half a day or so before the problem starts. 

Sent from my HS-U980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayzer (4/2/16)

I'm out of theories sir. Let's await views from other Cuboid owners. 

@BumbleBee, @Silver. I only use my VTC mini in power mode and the RX200 for TC. I'll play with the VTC mini tomorrow to see if it behaves. 

I only use stock coils though, so my feedback will only apply to stock scenarios.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (4/2/16)

Silver said:


> This is bad news @Keyaam
> 
> I was looking forward to experimenting with SS in temp mode on my VTC mini at some point


True. I think this is an issue joytech has to address with an update to the software. I had a build which worked flawlessly on my vtc mini and then all of a sudden it jumped to power mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (4/2/16)

One youtube reviewer "djlsbvapes" mentioned that the SS316 mode is not very stable and recommends to use the TCR value 0108 - maybe give that a try and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Va-poor (4/2/16)

Dubz said:


> One youtube reviewer "djslbvapes" mentioned that the SS316 mode is not very stable and recommends to use the TCR value 0108 - maybe give that a try and see how it goes.


Thanks dubz I'll try that tomorrow. I did try 0098. That was just the TCR I found while googling. 

Sent from my HS-U980 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Dubz said:


> One youtube reviewer "djlsbvapes" mentioned that the SS316 mode is not very stable and recommends to use the TCR value 0108 - maybe give that a try and see how it goes.


I was just going to recommend the same. Over here the TCR for SS316 is stated as "92". Think it should be "0092" for the Joyetech mods.


----------



## Nimatek (4/2/16)

My rx200 did that to me when the atty didn't make proper contact. Cleaned and working fine. 

Just got the cuboid today and my serpent is running happily in tc. 24g ss316l 6 wraps. 

It could be the lock set at the incorrect room temp. Rx200 does that once in a blue moon. I just leave it for 20mins then relock the coil. 

My builds are very similar so it almost never gives me the new coil prompt. But a quick fire just to ensure the atty is happy then lock the coil and she just puffs along again. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

